
Facebook cover story from Fast Company - Hacker, Dropout, CEO - Readmore
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/115/open_features-hacker-dropout-ceo.html
======
dawie
"He still lives in a rented apartment, with a mattress on the floor and only
two chairs and a table for furniture" and running a Billion Dollar Company. I
Call Bulshit.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Maybe he's running a billion-dollar company because he cares more about the
company than about where he sleeps.

------
ced
"From a ragtag operation run out of sublet crash pads in Palo Alto, they now
have two buildings (soon to be three) of cool gray offices"

Cool gray offices?

